# ADA AS



## fishkeeper (17 Jul 2009)

I've heard ADA aqua soil has an ammonia spike when intorduced to an aquarium, would it be ok adding this to an established aquarium with fully established media or is it too risky?

thanks


----------



## aaronnorth (17 Jul 2009)

it is still risky, as the level of ammonia produced by your fish will be far less than the aquasoil leaches, so there wont be enough bacteria to convert it all.
at least 3 water changes for a couple of weeks, preferably daily will help


----------



## fishkeeper (17 Jul 2009)

Is there any other substreate that cna be used as a replacement for it that is not too expensive?

I'm using JBL aquabasis+ and the aqua soil was going to go on top of it, if I were to use the Oliver Knotts substrate for a topping substrate, how big a bag will be needed?


----------



## aaronnorth (17 Jul 2009)

fishkeeper said:
			
		

> Is there any other substreate that cna be used as a replacement for it that is not too expensive?
> 
> I'm using JBL aquabasis+ and the aqua soil was going to go on top of it, if I were to use the Oliver Knotts substrate for a topping substrate, how big a bag will be needed?




whats the footprint of the tank?


----------



## fishkeeper (17 Jul 2009)

Sorry,

It was on my mind to add those and I forgot

its a rio 125

81x36cm

thanks


----------



## aaronnorth (18 Jul 2009)

i think a 3l box will be fine.
a 10l gives you a good depth in a 60 x 30cm.
If you are only wanting a layer to cap the JBL then 3l should be enough


----------

